# Photoshop CS3



## polaris6 (Oct 9, 2009)

I am a little embarassed about this post, but here goes.

Last Christmas, my wife bought me a copy of CS3 (which is what I asked Santa for). A few months ago, I installed the software and then tried to register it and the licence number does not seem to be good. I Googled the net and received a pile of suggestions/offerings as to a correct licence ID I could use. 

I am reluctant to do that, but I am also 'p***ed' that the new software doesn't work.

The softwae came in a wrapped package with all the Adobe stuff on it, but it is not recognized by Adobe. I contacted them and they told me that the number is no good.

Any suggestions?


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

CS3 (released in 2007) is now 3 generations old (CS6 is the latest generation of Photoshop) - I doubt that authentic copies of CS3 were still available to purchase last Christmas (2011?) which could explain why the registration failed.

Unfortunately there is little you can legally do if you have a non-genuine copy.


----------

